# Furry Music Videos



## Rivercoon (Nov 17, 2017)

Have any furry music makers made their own music videos?
By this I mean both the music and visuals being original. Not editing anime or other existing video clips to their music or adding art/video to someone else's song.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 18, 2017)

I haven't made any in the past, but I'm working on one. kinda.


----------



## Rivercoon (Nov 18, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I haven't made any in the past, but I'm working on one. kinda.


I'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't know about any one here but I have seen a few furry music videos (fmvs? ) on youtube that were original animation.
This one is somewhat well known (I think it's cool but it's a bit violent if you don't like that):




Also Vivziepop has done a few songs with her characters. I think this is the most complete/known result (the style is really original and the animation is very good):




There's also this which is a weird old school style. (Also a little violent):




Here's one more.. I'm not sure if this is completely an fmv but I guess it is one at least at parts I'd say (once again an odd style, and a bit violent at the end):





Not sure why all my examples but one were gory animations. I'm also not sure why all for were very highly stylized, in different atypical ways. They are just the ones I happen to know.


----------

